# Tren Ace 200mg/ml??



## colochine (Jan 16, 2012)

Is this possible? I sure it is but what concentrations of solvents and oils would one use? I have a buddy that cooked up some fina this past weekend he said he used 2 packs which is 4 grams of trenbelone ace. His end product was 20mls.

I was going to cut it in half with GSO to make 100mg/ml I just wanted to see if it was believable before I risked cutting it in half and totally screwing up the dosage if its already low.


----------



## darkrid3r (Jan 16, 2012)

baskiller

Yes its possible, no I have not done it.


----------



## joedel (Mar 1, 2012)

My muscles ache just from the sound of that. My guess is Grape sees oil, bb, BA, and ethyl o


----------

